# Lakers Sign Free-Agent Guard A.J. Guyton



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Guyton has averaged 5.7 points and 1.9 assists in 78 regular-season games with Chicago the past two seasons. Ê	Ê
Ê ÊÊ	Ê
ÊThe 6-foot-1 Guyton was drafted 32nd overall by the Bulls in 2000. 
He averaged 19.7 points as a senior and left Indiana as the school's career leader in 3-pointers made and attempted (283-of-684). He was among only five Hoosiers to score at least 2,000 career points.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...5aug14.story?coll=sns-ap-basketball-headlines


----------



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

Does this mean Pargo is gone?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't know anything about him...:sigh:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't know much about Guyton??
Has anyone seen this guy play last year??
what is he - a 1 or 2??


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't know why the hell they signed this guy. Ask some bulls fans? I'm stunned.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I asked the Bulls fans-and they said he was a SG in a PG body. They also said he was a streaky shooter who isn't afraid to take clutch shots,and doesn't get discouraged when he misses, he has average defense-but isn't much of a passer. They said he was a good guy with a nice personality.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I know about the guy and this is totally questionable,Kupchak is dropping the ball should have resigned Tyrone Lue last year wouldn't have had Bibby or Tony Parker problems last year, BUT GUYTON CAN PLAY can DEFEND and can shoot may be a blessing in disguise, he may just need the chance to shine, His lack of experience is the thing that makes me question this signing because our back up pg may need to play big minutes because Fisher is foul prone and injury prone, I would have prefered Troy Hudson or Travis Best, This could work though we'll have to see. Guyton isn't really that bad he is more of a sg than a pg but in OUR system KOBE IS THE CREATOR SO WE DON"T NEED PROTOTYPICAL PG PLAY, just someone who can guard point guards and he can do that . 

QUICK QUESTION LAKER PEEPS WILT, BEAUTIFULKOBE,KENNETHTO,NAESDJ,G DOG ,D,AND OTHERS, How does the Keon Clarke signing affect us, just curious to hear from the FIRM,


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> QUICK QUESTION LAKER PEEPS WILT, BEAUTIFULKOBE,KENNETHTO,NAESDJ,G DOG ,D,AND OTHERS, How does the Keon Clarke signing affect us, just curious to hear from the FIRM,


for my response, I'm going to refer you to today's column by JA Adande...  

"News item: Shaquille O'Neal to have toe surgery, will probably miss early-season games.

News item 2: Keon Clark signs with Sacramento Kings.

Reaction: I don't see either one stopping Shaq in June.

So maybe the Lakers stumble out of the gate while O'Neal completes his recovery in November. Maybe they don't get the best record in the Western Conference and the home-court advantage in the playoffs that goes with it. Big deal. This group is developing into one of the best road teams in NBA history—they're 15-2 in the purple jerseys over the last two postseasons."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/la-sp-adande15aug15.column?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> 
> 
> for my response, I'm going to refer you to today's column by JA Adande...
> ...


I agree-maybe we won't win the first seed-but it shouldn't affect us too much...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This guy is strictly a 3-point gunner... that's about it. I wanted the Lakers to sign a offensive minded pg, but one that will take it to the basket, not launch up jumpers.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I know about the guy and this is totally questionable,Kupchak is dropping the ball should have resigned Tyrone Lue last year wouldn't have had Bibby or Tony Parker problems last year, BUT GUYTON CAN PLAY can DEFEND and can shoot may be a blessing in disguise, he may just need the chance to shine, His lack of experience is the thing that makes me question this signing because our back up pg may need to play big minutes because Fisher is foul prone and injury prone, I would have prefered Troy Hudson or Travis Best, This could work though we'll have to see. Guyton isn't really that bad he is more of a sg than a pg but in OUR system KOBE IS THE CREATOR SO WE DON"T NEED PROTOTYPICAL PG PLAY, just someone who can guard point guards and he can do that .
> 
> QUICK QUESTION LAKER PEEPS WILT, BEAUTIFULKOBE,KENNETHTO,NAESDJ,G DOG ,D,AND OTHERS, How does the Keon Clarke signing affect us, just curious to hear from the FIRM,




Read Naesdj's post....From LA Times, 
I feel the same way on the article...
Kings are gonna put up a fight and it's gonna be intresting
Kobe and Shaq's Experience and Knowledge will be tested once again and they love the challenge!!! Bag up the 4TH BABY!!
No worries, just more hackin and fouls
:yes:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Off-Season Predictions.......And I'm with it 100%*

Here's an article I posted up yesterday...
In case you're intrested.....
Early predictions from InsideHoops....
Read: http://www.insidehoops.com/nba081402.shtml


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Saying that Guyton is a good defender is a huge stretch. He can shoot lights out though....


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

I made a thread about keon so come join in on the fun


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

1. Guyton will be good at times, and Lindsey Hunter-like at times. I like the signing, but Troy Hudson would be much better for the Lakers, much, much better.

2. Keon will make the Kings more exciting, but he won't be able to do much against the Lakers. He hasn't been much of a factor against the Lakers his whole career. They'll need a better player to help them beat the Lakers.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Keep in mind that a lot of these summer signings is for training camp/exhibition season only. If the guy makes the club, then he will gather a lot of splinters, but chances are he will be released before then.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Guyton is a Bill Wennington type player.

Let me explain that. Bill Wennington drove opposing players and coaches nuts because on his own, he simply was not that good. But in the Bulls system and with the Bulls players (of that time) he was continually placed in a situation where he could succeed.

AJ has one outstanding skill. He can stroke it. No...let me re-phrase that---he can _stroke_ it. But he's not quick, he doesn't have great handles, he has no passing ability, and he can't finish at the hole.

But he can get space, and he has a good release, and a reliable jumper. 

Throw it into Shaq, let the defense collapse, and then swing it around to he, Rush, fish or Kobe.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Good stuff.

LA still needs another big man. Any truth to the Bison Dele rumors?


----------

